# Ecouteurs ipod



## Neil_Diaz (22 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde

a force de me servire des ecouteurs de mon ipod ils ont fini par rendre l'ame... et j'aimerais bien savoir ou est ce que je pourais en commander, j'ai chercher a plusieurs sites mais les ecouteurs qu'ils proposent coutent carrement plus chére que un nouvel ipod... 


please aidez moi:rateau:


----------



## xaben (22 Novembre 2005)

Ben si tu veux les memes que ceux que tu as eu avec ton ipod regarde sur l'apple store .. je suppose qu'ils en ont, par contre certains vont surement te conseillers d'autres et avec un meilleur son, mais ça moi j'y connais pas plus ... ;-)


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

Salut, 
Tu devrais avoir plus de reponse sur iGeneration 

Sinon, tu peux les commander sur l'AppleStore, mais ils sont assez cher quand même


----------



## Matt74 (22 Novembre 2005)

Neil_Diaz a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> a force de me servire des ecouteurs de mon ipod ils ont fini par rendre l'ame... et j'aimerais bien savoir ou est ce que je pourais en commander, j'ai chercher a plusieurs sites mais les ecouteurs qu'ils proposent coutent carrement plus chére que un nouvel ipod...
> 
> ...



Il est encore sous garantie ?
Personnellement, j'ai eu le même souci avec un iPod 3G (encore sous garantie, mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer même si c'est pas le cas pour toi), et je suis allé làhttp://depot.info.apple.com/ipod/.
Au final, (et vu que j'avais envoyé par deux fois le formulaire, par erreur) je me suis retrouvé avec 2 paires d'écouteurs neufs, dans les trois jours, sans débourser un centime, ni même en devant retourner les anciens écouteurs !!  

À toi de voir, mais sur ce coup là Apple m'a carrément bluffé


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

C'est une question pour le : Forum iPod - iGeneration.fr


----------



## darkbeno (31 Décembre 2005)

Neil_Diaz a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> a force de me servire des ecouteurs de mon ipod ils ont fini par rendre l'ame... et j'aimerais bien savoir ou est ce que je pourais en commander, j'ai chercher a plusieurs sites mais les ecouteurs qu'ils proposent coutent carrement plus chére que un nouvel ipod...
> 
> ...



perso, ça fait bien longtemps que je n'utilise plus les écouteurs d'origine du iPod, ils sont vraiment de très médiocre qualité. De plus ce genre d'écouteur est bien plus dommageable pour les tympans que les casques, qui eux, atténuent les bruits environnants, t'évitant ainsi de pousser le volume comme un taré dans les endroits tels que le métro... 
Quand je me servais encore des écouteurs d'origines, j'avais vraiment un mauvais son, ridicule dans les basses, et j'avais souvent mal aux oreilles... Et puis t'investi une fois dans un bon casque, tu le regrette pas.


----------



## mlle.m (9 Décembre 2010)

Matt74 a dit:


> Il est encore sous garantie ?
> Personnellement, j'ai eu le même souci avec un iPod 3G (encore sous garantie, mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer même si c'est pas le cas pour toi), et je suis allé làhttp://depot.info.apple.com/ipod/.
> Au final, (et vu que j'avais envoyé par deux fois le formulaire, par erreur) je me suis retrouvé avec 2 paires d'écouteurs neufs, dans les trois jours, sans débourser un centime, ni même en devant retourner les anciens écouteurs !!
> 
> À toi de voir, mais sur ce coup là Apple m'a carrément bluffé


comment a tu fait pour remplir le formulaire ?
merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2010)

Le post date d'il y a 5 ans 

En français c'est plus simple : https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do
Tu cherches ton numéro de série puis tu suis les indications.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2010)

J'ai récemment remplacé les écouteurs de mon iPod Touch. J'en ai trouvé à 20 euros chez l'APR où j'ai acheté mon Mac actuel (iConcept à Bordeaux).


----------

